

UDOO Might Eat Raspberry Pi for Lunch - jheitzeb
http://www.hackthings.com/udoo-might-eat-raspberry-pi-for-lunch/

======
IgorPartola
Random thought: I would really love to see one of these with ESATA.

Also, they are saying that it will retail for $109 after the fundraising is
over. For that amount of money, I'd rather have several RPi's instead.

